
Without net neutrality in Portugal, the internet is bundled like a cable package - pwtweet
https://qz.com/1114690/why-is-net-neutrality-important-look-to-portugal-and-spain-to-understand/
======
nunobrito
And Portuguese hardly care. Most are happy with youtube, facebook and whatsapp
available at unlimited bandwidth.

For the common folks, Internet isn't that interesting. What they care is
knowing about their friends, some entertainment and be able to communicate.

Things like innovation, self-education and other topics are more in the realm
of geeks, exactly as it as always been.

